# Wisteria is amazing.



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

I bought it a few days back the the plant has grown nearly two inches and the roots have easily grown to about 3 inches each. 

It looks great and my Betta loves exploring and sleeping in it.


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

I loooove my wisteria! You tank looks great!!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Right? Love that stuff. Once they get bigger I break the top off and plant that part. Almost as quick growing as anacharis, but a totally different look!


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

Kytkattin said:


> Right? Love that stuff. Once they get bigger I break the top off and plant that part. Almost as quick growing as anacharis, but a totally different look!


I've heard of trimming it like that. Is that to grow new plants, or do you replace the the old plant with the new one?


----------



## Gallium (May 14, 2013)

I bought about 10 stems of it once. The majority of the plant melted because I didn't acclimate it first. I only have one small stem left so I'm going to pick some more up and try again. Yours looks great!


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

LouiMon said:


> I've heard of trimming it like that. Is that to grow new plants, or do you replace the the old plant with the new one?


You can make completely new plants by trimming like that! If you keep planting it, you could have a forest of Wisteria.


----------



## Gallium (May 14, 2013)

LouiMon said:


> I've heard of trimming it like that. Is that to grow new plants, or do you replace the the old plant with the new one?


You get two plants. Cut just above a leaf node, and remove the first set of leaves from the bottom and the top you cut off. one or two new "tops" will grow from the node on the old plant, and roots will grow from the node on the cut top.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Gallium said:


> I bought about 10 stems of it once. The majority of the plant melted because I didn't acclimate it first. I only have one small stem left so I'm going to pick some more up and try again. Yours looks great!


Check the Petco's that have the tanks of loose plants immersed in the water, that is where we got ours and it has grown like crazy. I now have it in every tank in the house and over growing in my sorority.

You can lessen the melting (or stop it from happening) if you make sure the plant has already been living underwater.


----------



## Gallium (May 14, 2013)

peachii said:


> Check the Petco's that have the tanks of loose plants immersed in the water, that is where we got ours and it has grown like crazy. I now have it in every tank in the house and over growing in my sorority.
> 
> You can lessen the melting (or stop it from happening) if you make sure the plant has already been living underwater.



I got my stems from another aquarist so the plants themselves had been grown immersed for probably about 3 years. My petco here is far too expensive (6.99 for ~4 stems versus .50 cents a stem from another aquarist) but I'll be trying wisteria from petsmart this time and see how it goes. Generally my petsmart is pretty good about their aquatic plant section so hopefully I'll have some better luck this time.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

I love mine, but it doesn't seem to be growing too well. I might have to go get some root tabs or something later.


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

Canis said:


> I love mine, but it doesn't seem to be growing too well. I might have to go get some root tabs or something later.


It's so weird how it can grow so well for some, but so poorly for others. Mine had one or two tiny roots on the bottom of each stem when I bought it, but now each one is sprouting roots from EVERYWHERE. 

What substrate, lighting, ferts do you use? I've got gravel, two 13W CFLs and Seachem Flourish.


----------



## ElizabethB (Sep 16, 2012)

I also like the look of the wisteria and want some for my sorority tank. It looks like it would be good cover. Where is a good place to order plants online? My LPS doesn't sell it.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

ElizabethB said:


> I also like the look of the wisteria and want some for my sorority tank. It looks like it would be good cover. Where is a good place to order plants online? My LPS doesn't sell it.


http://www.shop.plantedaquariumscen...LA-DIFFORMIS-spectacular-plant-wisteria05.htm

That's a great site to order all different types of plants from! Plus at the checkout menu, if you put in the code BETTAFISH you'll get a discount. ;-)


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

My wisteria seems to be one of the better plants for my big tank. It grows too fast for the brats to uproot it or eat it.. The anacharis went from a lush 5inch tall bundle to one green nub lol. I HOPE IT WAS FREAKIN YUMMY! lol 
BTW is that paper there to cover the filter so your betta will not get mad at his reflection? I had to do the same thing for one of mine


----------



## ElizabethB (Sep 16, 2012)

Mashiro said:


> http://www.shop.plantedaquariumscen...LA-DIFFORMIS-spectacular-plant-wisteria05.htm
> 
> That's a great site to order all different types of plants from! Plus at the checkout menu, if you put in the code BETTAFISH you'll get a discount. ;-)


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

LouiMon said:


> It's so weird how it can grow so well for some, but so poorly for others. Mine had one or two tiny roots on the bottom of each stem when I bought it, but now each one is sprouting roots from EVERYWHERE.
> 
> What substrate, lighting, ferts do you use? I've got gravel, two 13W CFLs and Seachem Flourish.


Substrate is just gravel, and 2 6500k light bulbs. No ferts, where do I get them and what are they? I'm pretty new to plant keeping XD


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

Agent13 said:


> My wisteria seems to be one of the better plants for my big tank. It grows too fast for the brats to uproot it or eat it.. The anacharis went from a lush 5inch tall bundle to one green nub lol. I HOPE IT WAS FREAKIN YUMMY! lol
> BTW is that paper there to cover the filter so your betta will not get mad at his reflection? I had to do the same thing for one of mine


YES! xD 

I've been meaning to get a black background, but always forget when I'm at the store.


----------



## cheylillymama (Apr 30, 2013)

Told you it'd survive the bleach swish. Lol

Your tank looks great!


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

Canis said:


> Substrate is just gravel, and 2 6500k light bulbs. No ferts, where do I get them and what are they? I'm pretty new to plant keeping XD


You can buy them at pretty much any petstore. They are just extra nutrients for plants, I think? I'm also new at plant keeping. 

I don't know if you really need it for Wisteria, but it couldn't hurt to try if your plants are struggling.


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

My wisteria took over my sorority tank & I only started with 3 stems. It's a wisteria jungle.


----------

